# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  my new leadlight

## bugsy

I picked up this leadlight of ebay for just over $50.00
fits the colours of our walls pretty good i think.
I had some old MDF from making wardrobes , so i made a reveal and got some mouldings from bunnings to lock the panel in place.
Then cut a hole above the door, framed it and nailed it in place.
finished off with arc.
It has a few cracks in some panels.
I was thinking about using some super glue just to hold the cracks together.
thoughts?

----------


## leeton

Looks good...and sounds resonable to use super glue...I have a couple of cracked pieces in my leadlight also...they aren't going anywhere as they have lead all round to hold in place...I wouldn't worry about it.

----------


## Artiglass

It looks very nice. Pity you cant get it repaired properly. But superglue doesnt work. Glaziers will be able to put you onto a special purpose glue you can use to stabilise it until you can afford to have it repaired properly.

----------

